# PB Largemouth From Guntersville AL



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Caught this pig in April on my annual trip to Guntersville lake. 9.3lb 24.5" long 19" girth. Gotta love the Guntersville largemouth.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a football with fins and a mouth!!
Great bass!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome bass! Ive been down there in early April the last 2 years looking for my 10lb'er. Only got a 5.75 this year though. What did you get her on?


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I've seen gas/electric hybrids smaller than that fish. That is for sure one to brag about, congrats.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

I caught it on a 1/2 oz War Eagle spinner bait White/Chartruse with a Baby Paca Craw Trailer.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice hawg! What a fish!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Really? My partner and I fished all week long and only got them to bite on soft plastics. No spinnerbaits or traps.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

We caught most of our fish on Lipless Cranks and Spinner Baits. We were there 2nd week of April and we were catching them all in 5ft or less. We had a great week. Only caught a handful on plastics.


----------

